# Turn over on vehicle marketing



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

How many of you have your vehicles lettered up for plowing? What is your opinions on a nice, neat lettered truck with a clear phone number pulling in work? Worth the time or focus on another area for finding jobs?


----------



## alldayrj (Feb 28, 2010)

i think its more about professionalism helping you lock up jobs and branding/ name recognition with the occasional random phone call.

spoken from the guy without a lettered truck, but i'm working on it


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I never saw much return from my truck lettering, and I always kept everything nice and neat and professional. Sometimes it works against you, if people see you have nice equipment, they translate that to you charging to much. Word of mouth was my best job generator. Always do what you promise, be organized and clean, do the work in a timely manner and be nice when dealing with people. That will get you more jobs than a fancy truck. There are so many guys driving around in there tricked out trucks with fancy wraps and bold lettering that don't know what the F they are doing, it makes me sick.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I just have magnets on my plow trucks but my vehicles for my other business are lettered. Probably the 2nd best form advertising. Our website is our 1st. We have countless people mention, "I saw your vehicles in town". It's well worth it.


----------



## juspayme (Jan 4, 2006)

yea get all your stuff lettered it adds to your professionalism, you dont see Wendy's or arbys serving sandwiches without signs. how would you feel if you walked into those places not seeing signage?


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

I sell more jobs because my trucks are all lettered, as I'm not just a guy with a pickup.


----------



## IDST (Nov 16, 2011)

My wife chewed my a$$ for sending 600 bucks on doing my truck up with graphics. I've gotten at least 20 phone calls in the last year from it and maybe 12 remodeling jobs. I've only gotten one "learn how to drive a$$hole" and it was my wife driving to the store so that was awesome to throw in her face Looks profesional too makes us stand out a bit.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Truck lettering is about name recognition not to mention the law in most places. Getting productive calls from them directly not so much. However, when they see your truck enough times the name might stand out when looking at a list of potential providers. As for the phone number, well we have removed the number from the back of all our vehicles. In the last 10 years I have gotten 1 call from the rear vehicle advertising that actually worked out and she was looking for us anyways, I've had about 5 or so more that were simply on the way home and wanted us to stop by for the curiosity estimate. I removed it finally because I have received countless calls about you need to move over so I can get by or driving too slow, etc, and quite a few bored traffic pranks as well. In my opinion there is no notable return on lettering directly, but it has value as a big picture in creating a name for the business.


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

It doesnt hurt. I landed a seasonal residential last week. Girlfriend and i were driving home one night and I noticed somebody was following us. I pulled over, they pulled up to me and asked if we do residential snow plowing. It was kind of odd, but it paid for the lettering on that truck. Plus as others have said it provides the image of proffesionalism and helps build name recognition whether they call you or not.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I live under communist rule. The home owners association does not allow parking of commercial trucks unless they are there to service something in your house. My Ford F250 remains white with no letters. I would rather have letters on it.


----------



## Grazzmazter (Dec 13, 2002)

Awesme input guys! I have an older truck that has some bugers in the bodywork so its at least getting a fresh coat of paint soon. From your awesome input i think i will go the step further and letter it up with my phone number. I live right on a busy intersection so parking it in front of my house i believe will generate business as well as show i have a nice clean professional looking rig. Its an older truck so i dont believe people will think im going to be charging toward the top end of the pay spectrum...


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

shovelracer;1502222 said:


> Truck lettering is about name recognition not to mention the law in most places.


I finely had my Yukon lettered early this spring to meet the law (witch I was actually trying to make sure I didn't have to have dot numbers. Now the law for dot numbers has been relaxed but everything else stayed the same). I don't know if its a federal law or state law, but legally, I needed to have the name and city of my business is located in, in 3 inch letters on contrasting colors on both sides of the truck. I put my business name, a couple of the services I offer and the city and state on the rear side windows and then had a magnet decal made up with my phone number on it that I can put on just below the window in the fall. On the back window, I just have the same thing but only in a 10x10 area and have my number but not city and state. I also had several decals like the back one made up to give to my subs that have the words "I PLOW FOR" above my business name.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Grazzmazter;1501941 said:


> How many of you have your vehicles lettered up for plowing? What is your opinions on a nice, neat lettered truck with a clear phone number pulling in work? Worth the time or focus on another area for finding jobs?


YES! My guys drive around, we actually get commercial calls/contracts from the lettering on the trucks.

I lettered the rear sides, tailgates and sides.


----------

